# [SOLVED] Vista Invalid IP



## NoodleDandy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,
I have not been able to connect to the internet via my LAN for about 1 week. The problem happened suddenly when I moved my laptop to another room and unplugged my ethernet cord; ever since then my connection says 'Local access only, unidentified network".
__________________________________________________
Things I've tried:
Reset my modem: Arris TM502G Telephony Modem
Removed splitter and plugged modem directly to the coax cable
Switched ethernet cords/USB cord
Tried repair connection via troubleshooting
Release/Renew IP: I still get 169.254.xx.xx
Tried winsockfix and reboot
Disabled/Enabled LAN
Disabled/Enabled NIC (Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC)
Updated NIC
Added DhcpConnEnableBcastFlagToggle to registry (value 1)
Checked Event Viewer: Several Dhcp Client error 1000 errors saying my computer has lost its lease to its IP
System Restore
DNS Flush
Reboot computer
_________________________________________________
Here are my System specs and CMD info:
Acer Aspire 5100
AMD Turion 64 x2
Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
_______________________________________________
CMD:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\TS>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


PPP adapter MSN:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 4.189.6.129
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.82.88
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\TS>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its me
dia disconnected.

PPP adapter MSN:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 4.189.6.129
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.82.88
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\TS>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

C:\Users\TS>
___________________________________
Here's what I get when I type in ipconfig/all:

C:\Users\TS>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TS-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter MSN:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MSN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 4.189.6.129(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.244.0.3 209.244.0.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-D3-FB-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.82.88(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-77-93-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\TS>
_________________________________________________________

My connection is directly to the modem via ethernet cord, I don't have a router. I'm not sure what to try next, should I buy another nic? Any suggestions would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista Invalid IP*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## NoodleDandy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Vista Invalid IP*

Johnwill,
I followed your instructions and I still have an invalid ip address for my LAN connection (169.254.etc) I was thinking, since my wireless connection is fine (it connects periodically when it finds stray wifi signals, but not long enough to access the internet for more than 10 minutes), and my modem isn't the problem since I'm able to use my telephone line to get on the internet via dialup, could I perhaps get a router and connect to my modem wirelessly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista Invalid IP*

I'm thinking you have a bad cable, bad port on the router/modem, or a bad NIC if this just started happening.


----------



## NoodleDandy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Vista Invalid IP*

Hi Johnwill,
I plugged a new ethernet cable into my modem and reset it, and it connected about 30 minutes ago. So it very well may have been a bad cable like you suggested. I nearly jumped when I didn't see a 169 ip lol, thank you so much for your assistance! :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista Invalid IP*

Glad it all worked out. :smile:


----------

